# Splicing telephone wire for new DSL connection



## jrcbdc2001 (Sep 28, 2013)

I just switched to a new DSL service from cable but I do not like how far away my only phone jack is from my current modem location. Currently my phone line is spliced to go to two different locations but I do not use a landline for anything. Can I cut the phone line before the splice and just wire it from there directly into my DSL modem without even using a phone jack? Is this ok to do?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just run a new run of Cat-5e or Cat-6 from the NID outside, to where you want the modem for your DSL service to be. Suggest you place it in a central location, that you can bring all network drops to, and also would place your Wireless Access Point in an area, that would at least cover the majority of the house.

Any dead area in the home, use a second Access Point.

You only need to use the Orange Pair or Green Pair on the Cat-5e or Cat-6 for telephone, to the RJ-11 Keystone, which you can get all of this at your local Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware (Cat-5e unterminated may be hard), Menard's.

If you can find one of the Siecor DSL filters, it makes it even easier when doing a home run. http://www.pioneer-shoppe.com/sipodslspsp.html This will give you a better idea of what a "Homerun" is http://www.dslreports.com/faq/bellsouth/10.0_Homerun_Diagrams_and_Procedures


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jrcbdc2001 said:


> I just switched to a new DSL service from cable but I do not like how far away my only phone jack is from my current modem location. Currently my phone line is spliced to go to two different locations but I do not use a landline for anything. Can I cut the phone line before the splice and just wire it from there directly into my DSL modem without even using a phone jack? Is this ok to do?


you can cut the telephone wire comming from the pole the red green white black wire to the phone jack , now the wire that come's out to the modem on the dsl unit can't be cut like it has special wire that i belive has like small string inside of the wire so it can't be soldered very easy , just move the phone jack and than add wire from the pole which has the red green white black wire and match them up and you will be fine, but the wire that plugs into the switch place should be only a wire that hasn't been cut, be sure and put the same color wire to the switch plate or it will not work, the reason that their are 4 color wires they only use 2 at a time and than if you want another phone some where else they use the other 2 color wires , good luck


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jrcbdc2001 said:


> I just switched to a new DSL service from cable but I do not like how far away my only phone jack is from my current modem location. Currently my phone line is spliced to go to two different locations but I do not use a landline for anything. Can I cut the phone line before the splice and just wire it from there directly into my DSL modem without even using a phone jack? Is this ok to do?


you posted this in another place, i responded to this , you should only post in one spot, that way people don't waist time on the post , check the first post


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fixed that double post for you----please don't start more than one thread on the same subject--------Moderator----


----------

